# zoologická terminologie



## francisgranada

Berte túto otázku s troškou "nadsázky" a s humorom :  používajú sa ešte v češtine názvy zvierat v "alegorickom" zmysle?

Kontext:
Dávno, keď som bol na vojne v Čechách, tak bolo počuť výrazy takého typu: "Tý _vole_, já sem ti viděl _kočku_!  Ta byla _svíňě _jak _bejk _... "

(jednalo sa o vojenské prostredie, o istú spoločenskú vrstvu apod....)


----------



## ilocas2

Čau

_vole_ se používá furt, to je snad nesmrtelný

místo _ty vole_ se taky docela často říká _ty krávo_

_kočka_ mi zní fakt staromódně, ale možná je to jenom můj dojem

_kráva_ - dost silná nadávka pro holku nebo ženskou

_prase_ - člověk se špatnými hygienickými návyky - např. dloube se v nose, plive na zem atd., taky se říká _tlustej jak prase_

_svině_ - zlej, povahově špatnej člověk, _ty svině_ je docela silná nadávka

_tele_ - neschopnej, nechápavej člověk

_svině, prase, kráva, bejk_ fungujou jako zveličovadla - třeba se říká _drahý jak svině, velký jak kráva_


----------



## Garin

Ano, _kočka_ už je hodně oldskool, stejně jako _žába_ ve významu mladá dívka.
Ještě mě napadlo:
_pes_ - to je pes = přísný, nesmlouvavý, až zlý
_had_ - úlisný, zrádný 
_osel_ - hlupák
_bejk_, říkávalo se i _hřebec_ - sexuálně výkonný
slyšel jsem i _ramlice_ (samice králíka) pro sexuálně výkonnou ženu, ale to je možná krajové
_husa, koza_, _slepice _- hloupá dívka/žena
a samozřejmě _hovado_ - hlupák, blbec


----------



## francisgranada

Garin said:


> Ano, _kočka_ už je hodně oldskool, stejně jako _žába_ ve významu mladá dívka...



1. Zaujímavé, že _kočka _a _žába _sa už nepoužívajú, mne sa zdá že na Slovensku áno (možná aj ja som trochu oldschool).

2. Pes - tu je vyslovene zlý, napr. šéf voči podriadeným

3. Iné príklady zo slov./maď.:
_somár _- hlúpy/hlupučký (hlavne dieťa), ale nie zlý
_vrabec _- "sivý", nevýrazný človek
_kohút _- ten, kto má tendenciu vládnuť/dominovať medzi ostatnými, aj v zmysle Don Juan
_teľa _- hlúpy, ale nie ako _somár_, skôr blbý, komu to nemyslí
_mačka _(maď.) - podlízavý, lichotiaci sa ...


----------



## ilocas2

Taky se říká, když někdo rychle běží nebo utíká, že _běží jak srna_

Když někdo blbě vidí, říká se, že _má oči z Kašparovy krávy_


----------



## francisgranada

ilocas2 said:


> Taky se říká, když někdo rychle běží nebo utíká, že _běží jak srna_
> 
> Když někdo blbě vidí, říká se, že _má oči z Kašparovy krávy_



Tá _srna _platí aj u nás, Kašparovu krávu som ešte nestretol ... 

_líška _- prefíkaný (myslím že všade na svete)
_vlk _- berie všetko pre seba, nenásytný a tiež _hladný ako vlk_


----------



## ilocas2

francisgranada said:


> Tá _srna _platí aj u nás, Kašparovu krávu som ešte nestretol ...
> 
> _líška _- prefíkaný (myslím že všade na svete)
> _vlk _- berie všetko pre seba, nenásytný a tiež _hladný ako vlk_



Ano, u nás se taky říká _mám hlad jak vlk_.

Ta liška se u nás používá v mužskym rodě - _lišák_, ale poměrně zřídka.

Naopak, když někdo vidí hodně dobře, říká se, že má _ostříží zrak_ (ostříž je druh dravého ptáka, Ostříž lesní = Sokol lastovičiar slovensky)


----------



## Garin

tak ještě pár:
_hlemýžď_, či spíš _hlemejžď _- pomalý, dokonce i jako sloveso _hlemejždit se_ - jít pomalu, ploužit se
_včela, včelka_ - pilný jako včelka
_kojot, skunk_ - jako nadávka zejména ve starých Mayovkách 
a _tchoř_ - smraďoch


----------



## Garin

...a _ropucha_ - nehezká, většinou stará a tlustá žena
a díky jednomu nejmenovanému politikovi se nedávno vrátilo do aktivního jazyka i _prase bradavičnaté_


----------



## ilocas2

Když má někdo rozcuchaný vlasy, říká se, že vypadá _jak rorejs_. Rorýs = Dážďovník slovensky


----------



## Garin

A když už jsme u těch ptáků, je tu ještě _střízlík_ (slovenský název nevím ) používaný ve významu "muž drobného vzrůstu"


----------



## ilocas2

Garin said:


> ...a _ropucha_ - nehezká, většinou stará a tlustá žena
> a díky jednomu nejmenovanému politikovi se nedávno vrátilo do aktivního jazyka i _prase bradavičnaté_



A dokonce vzniknul i jeden novej druh - _paroprase_


----------



## Shenmuen

Teda nevim, je mi 25 a *kočka* mi moc oldschoolově nezní.....
Jinak rád říkám *prasopes*. Ale nevim co si poď tím jako představuju.
A napadlo mě taky, že se říká, že má holka *bobra*.
*Prase bradavičntý* je dobrej výraz a výstižnej


----------

